# Reveal Linq - loop recorder



## OliviaPrice (Apr 3, 2014)

Is anyone currently implanting the Medtronic Reveal Linq loop recorder?  If so are you implanting in a hospital or office setting?


----------



## natfos6 (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't seen one yet but I have recently received notice that we might be seeing these and we are to use the unlisted code for these vs the 33282 because the work that is done is different tahn with a Reveal.


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Apr 17, 2014)

We currently use these and we bill this as the 33282. 


Tiffany Wilson, CPC


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Apr 17, 2014)

we are doing these in the hospital.


----------



## camsgram (Apr 28, 2014)

We do in hospital, at bedside, in Cath Lab Recovery. Bill cpt 33282 and also for the device itself.


----------



## TLBOBB50 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi! well we did our first one last Tuesday in the hospital as OP, but does anyone know, can we do this procedure in office? It was such a simple procedure, no recovery time needed since no drugs used and pt's are requesting to save money.  Help anyone?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Apr 30, 2014)

*33282*

Our Reveal is provided by St. Jude's. I would suggest you call them as they are very helpful with information on billing.


----------



## a26784 (Jul 1, 2014)

*LINQ Monitor Implants*

Does anyone know what the unlisted code for this procedure would be??


----------



## cgbar (Jul 7, 2014)

I encountered my first one of these today also. After a little research, here is what I learned/found:

http://www.medtronicdiagnostics.com/us/economics/reimbursement/index.htm

Glenn


----------



## dmm4331 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Reveal Loop Recorder*

But can it be done in the office?


----------

